# Atheros 9280 Wireless



## Sylgeist (Aug 11, 2010)

I am setting up a FreeBSD wireless access point for the first time and I'm having issues. Not sure if it's me or the hardware that is causing the problem. I'm using an Atheros based card at the recommendation of many threads on here:


```
ath0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x30a1168c chip=0x002b168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'Atheros AR9285 Wireless LAN 802.11 a/b/g/n Controller (AR928x)'
    class      = network
```

FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE

It is a PCI-E card which I couldn't find any info on official BSD support, but the chipset is supported of course.

Using the handbook instructions I can get the card in hostap mode and it shows up intermittently from my laptop clients. I then will get this in the error logs:


```
ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
```

and the card will not work again without a reboot of the machine. I saw PR's referencing this issue, but they all say they have been fixed for 8.1. Any suggestions?

A few more details - this is also happening on a separate box with an Atheros 5008 mini-pcie card. Am I the only one seeing this or am I configuring something wrong?

In case anyone else has run into this, it looks like a known issue that is being worked on. Hopefully we will see a fix in the near future:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/AdrianChadd/AtherosHalStuff


----------



## nakal (Aug 18, 2010)

I just wanted to send you a "me too". I've seen this.

One more hint I can give, because I've had problems with it: don't modify your BSSID on the hostap device (let it temporarily set to the original MAC address, until the bug is fixed) on 8.1R.

Edit:
Oh... I forgot to tell you... I got stuck beacons on older ath(4) cards (hostap: Atheros 2413, station: Atheros 9280).


----------

